# Bad Skin



## lovers_end (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not 100% sure this is where I post this but anyways...
I have really bad skin, very acne prone, it can be dry in spots but by the end of the day its all really oily. I've tried proactive for a while and it helped a little bit but stopped working and I've also tried random drugstore products but nothing that works good. So I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for cleansers, toners, moisturizers, spot treatments, ect. I just want to get my skin to a point where I don't have to wear a full coverage foundation to be happy with how my skin looks. Thank you for your help!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 17, 2007)

i know where you're coming from. i still have to wear foundation, but have been able to finally downgrade to a light drugstore foundation rather than a full coverage, high end liquid.

usually, finding the proper skin care regimen is a matter of trial and error. i used proactiv a few years back and it worked for a while, but like in your case, it stopped working. i just recently started using it again and it works wonders for me now...but my skin has changed alot. there's a few things you can do to keep your skin its healthiest.

- make sure you drink alot of water as it helps your body cleanse itself and moisturize your skin properly.
- when you're cleansing, start with warm water as it will open the pores and allow a deeper cleaning. when rinsing, use cold water because it acts as a natural toner, closing up the pores preventing the bacteria from getting back in.
- try not to touch your face except when you're cleansing, your hands are always crawling with bacteria.

you may want to look into some mineral masks, grassroots makes a wonderful one called get grounded...it deep cleans and smells delicious.
http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/beau...+CLAY+MASK.jsp
as far as toners go, i personally love clean & clear's astringents. their acne clearing toner has sylicylic acid which is an acne medication, so it really does the job.
http://www.cleanandclear.com/product...5&productpos=0
if that doesn't work for you, you can also try their deep cleansing astringent which also has sylicylic acid, but it has twice as much as the acne clearing toner. and it's pink, so it gets extra points for that too haha.
http://www.cleanandclear.com/product...8&productpos=0
alot of drug store brands are now making acne fighting foundations which might also be good for you to try. neutrogena makes a pretty fabulous one.
http://neutrogena.com/CosmeticsDetai...roductLineID=4

i think this will probably end up in the skin & body care forum as it might be more exposed to people who know a little more about skin there, but i hope this helped at least a little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 good luck!


----------



## xiahe (Nov 17, 2007)

personally i love clinique's acne solutions skin care line.  i use the foaming cleanser and the toner and for a moisturizer i use their dramatically different moisturizing gel. the gel is oil-free but it does a great job at moisturizing my skin and doesn't cause me to break out or anything.  for a spot treatment, there are several things you can use (i've used all of these and they work great)

- acne free terminator 10 with 10% benzoyl peroxide - it comes in an orange tube and it was like $5 at target.  since it contains BP i tend to use this at night b/c BP tends to dry my skin out.
- queen helene mint julep mask - i use this as a mask once a week or so and then i also use this stuff as a spot treatment.
- proactiv sulfer mask - i use this as a spot treatment and it works well!
- clinique emergency gel lotion - i think this stuff has 5% benzoyl peroxide so it's not as drying to my skin.
- clinique spot treatment gel - this contains salicylic acid instead of BP.


----------

